# IBS and menstruation



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Does your IBS get worse with your period? I tend to get constipated 2 days before (is a great thing for me) but then the day before or day of I have D all day and usually the next. It takes me several days to a week to get my system back to "normal".


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

you get C before your period? hmm... that never happened to me! and yes my D got worse during my period, esp. first 3-4 days. and the cramp is just horrible







... well, when i'm not in that much pain and can think kinda rationally, i just think of it as a trade-off for being able to wear pretty clothes, make-up, skirts, etc.!


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah,exactly. My problems always increase during my period , but the symptoms vary from time to time. Sometimes it is constipation and sometimes diarrhoea , but for me the worst thing is bloating and so much gas ( = so much pain ). All this stuff is somehow connected with hormones, but I donÂ´t understand exactly how


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

hi, evulienka ~ yes, the bloating/gas, too... dunno whether that's a menstral symptom or ibs symptom, or both... at any rate, everything's worse many-folds during period







not sure if knowing the following about hormones helps releave the pain (since that's what the body naturally does), but here it goes --http://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/coe/paincentre/period.shtmlhttp://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/coe/paincentre/hormone.shtmlhttp://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/coe/paincentre/menstrual.shtmland i tried something that claimed would reduce formation of the lining, bad idea, didn't work and made it worse. so far i found drinking a lot of warm water, putting diced fresh ginger in warm food, and using a heating pad helped somewhat.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I know everyone may be sick of hearing from me and about my hysterectomy - and I do still think that IBS and period pain are realted. Other then not having to deal with menstral pain and bleeding, it does nothing to help IBS. I still deal with pain, massive bloating and C. And since I am not on the pill anymore, I deal with horrible ovulation pain a few days a month which is just as bad and period pain. I am thinking about going back to have my right ovary removed but am afaid that I will get my hopes up again that it will help my IBS and then plunge into depression again when it doesn't. I am tired of the emotional roller coaster ride I seem to go on everytime I have my female parts messed with.Mindy


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

not at all, Mindy -- I was wondering how you've been doing since your last post about your hysterectomy. Totally understand how frustrating it is! I don't know that much and I feel real bad about not being able to be helpful -- but i totally understand and truly relate to the pain you feel. A former officemate and me both have bad pains during period (and that's even before IBS) and i don't remember how many times we were in tears in the office just talking about, feeling, or fearing something's not right, let alone that much pain! Hope you find a good doctor who can be more help. Hugs...


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually even people without ibs can find the get C or D before a period. It's pretty normal and unfortunately you're just going to have to grin and bare it! It's only once a month after all. I suffer from the evil side lol, i tend to get really ratty and fall out with friends around my time!


----------

